# Bob Sykes or 3 mile tonight??



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone was planning of fishing either of the two tonight? Also any reports from either? I thinking with that early am high tide, that I would try for some reds tonight.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I was hoping to hit three mile tonite but my plans changed for the less fishy. If you do head out there best of luck and I look forward to a report. seeing as my friday plans opened up for fishing.


----------



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

I'm looking to go this week-end so if you decide go again send me a pm in we can join up


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

It may have to be this weekend let me know if any of you guys wan to go. if I go before then I will give a report.


----------



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

what day you going this week-end? I might join you if nothing comes up


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

i was out on 3 mile wednesday night all i seen was ribbon fish,but there was a lot of juvinille specks getting caught there last weekend.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm thinking Sykes on Saturday night.


----------



## Spencer75 (Oct 15, 2011)

what time sat night?


----------

